# Im getting worried about my baby girl



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

For the past few days, I have noticed that when my baby girl is balled up, she almost seems to squinch to make herself roll up even tighter. She has been doing it a lot today from what we have noticed and it has me really scared. Is this something that I should be worried about or is this something that they normally do?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Balling up is normal defensive behavior especially if she's quilling or something of the like which makes them more defensive. It could also be something changed or happened that has caused her to be more defensive 

IS there any changes at all or things that have happened that could cause the change?

Diet, Falls, Scares, Temp Drops, Stool issues, etc.


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

Nothing has changed that I can think of...When I come home from work I spend about 5 or so hours with her and she seems perfectly fine. She cuddles with me and always wanting to be around me. I do know that she is going through her quilling phase still and has been for the past month. Im just really worried


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

How bad is the quilling?

She might just be very defensive and grumpy from all the quills poking through her skin. Hedgehogs have been known to have temporary and semi-permenant behavior changes during quilling.

Some will return to their happy selves once the quilling is over and some become very defensive even if they were sweet before the quilling.

Keep up the bonding and as long as the following are observed and okay I don't think theres much to worry about:

Food Intake Stable not decreasing
Water intake Stable not decreasing
Wheeling Activity the Same
Stool and Urine Normal

No Wobbliness or sign of injury when walking

If you don't do daily weighing I recommend you do to ensure she isn't losing weight this is usually a key indicator in a health issue


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

she has been losing a lot of quills from what I have noticed. I checked to see if maybe she had mites, but she doesn't. Food and water intake is normal, stool is normal, and weight is looking good. She does all of her normal activites, but she doesnt seem to want to be bothered as much. I just try to spend as much time with her because I dont want her to be defensive when her quilling is done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Armywife said:


> she has been losing a lot of quills from what I have noticed. I checked to see if maybe she had mites, but she doesn't. Food and water intake is normal, stool is normal, and weight is looking good. She does all of her normal activites, but she doesnt seem to want to be bothered as much. I just try to spend as much time with her because I dont want her to be defensive when her quilling is done.


Not sure even with the bonding recommendations if it can be totally avoided sometimes they do 180's in behavior because of quilling, you are seeing new quills grow in and there are no bald spots correct?

More then likely she will be back to herself when quilling is over, but some things to keep in mind is they're sometimes more sensitive to petting or touching during quilling so if you're doing that it might help to stop until quilling is done.

Keep an eye out for ingrown quills as well


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

She has no bald spots and I havent been petting her while she has been quilling. I just normally let her lay in my lap or have her on the couch next to me.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What is the temp at?

Is she balled up when you cuddle with her? Or is she only balled like that while in the cage? 

If only balled in cage, the temp may be too low.
If balled at all times, then it's just a temperment thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Armywife said:


> She has no bald spots and I havent been petting her while she has been quilling. I just normally let her lay in my lap or have her on the couch next to me.


Then as far as I can tell from it you'll just have to wait out the quilling and see how she is after its done


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

The temp is 74-76...she is balled up all the time usually...but if I have her laying on me, she sprawls out


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It sounds like she may be a bit cold then, when she's laying on you she's warmer because of your body heat and that's why she sprawls out. Try bumping the temp in her cage a degree or two


----------

